# 2009 Smack Talkin'



## Big John (Dec 14, 2008)

Is your bow ready? What class you shooting? Who are you gunin for? Tell us all.Call them out. Keep it clean this is all in fun. 


I will start. The red stake boys got it coming from me. New Bow is almost ready to: whip: them all.
I got a sharpie in my quiver you and use it to sign that dollar bill. If you are shooting  fatboys I will have some nocks too .You will need them if you are in the 12 or 14 that I will be shooting. Hunter for me but I will whip the scores from that C crew. Come-On  Get-Some "If you thank you can"


----------



## young gunna (Dec 14, 2008)

AAAAAAW! LIL big john has got a new bow! How Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 14, 2008)

young gunna said:


> AAAAAAW! LIL big john has got a new bow! How Sweeeeeeeeet!



Yeah but he can't shoot it yet, I have his stabilizer!!!


----------



## young gunna (Dec 15, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Big John (Dec 15, 2008)

Hes right BUT I have one I'm using right now. Just can't fine tune things.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 15, 2008)

Ready to rumble eh? What Class big john


----------



## young gunna (Dec 15, 2008)

Hes gon shoot hunter!  But Im gon shoot.....................................


----------



## Deano (Dec 15, 2008)

I think  I might start shooting a little 3d this year probably hunter class so watch out LITTLE JOHN


----------



## young gunna (Dec 16, 2008)

Maaaaan! Young Gunna started shootin his bow last week. Feels good! WHo want some?


----------



## dgmeadows (Dec 17, 2008)

*No smack, but what class ??*

Smack talkin' just ain't my thang....  That's Ciara's job   She'll be in Eagle, but li'l sis Maecy may be out there sporting the pink cheetah print bow in Jr. Eagle this year.

I picked up a scope and back tension release over the fall, so I guess I am moving out of Hunter into an Open class... haven't yet decided whether to Open C or B.  For CBG, I guess I'll have to decide on trophy or money class.... I might do the new Known 45 for the ASAs....  I guess I have to decide before I register, huh ?

What are ya'll doing ?  Who's gonna be in Open B & C ? I'm sure there will be plenty of folks in C, but does anyone shoot B around here ?


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 17, 2008)

"B" For me they will have to ""B"ulldoze me out of "B


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Dec 17, 2008)

open B for me also


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 17, 2008)

Ya'll just go ahead and surrender your bows to me. 

It'll save you so much grief in the end.   








My first attempt..... How'd I do?


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 17, 2008)

B Kirkpatrick said:


> open B for me also





turtlebug said:


> Ya'll just go ahead and surrender your bows to me.
> 
> It'll save you so much grief in the end.
> 
> ...



Thanks for moving up Brian!!

Oh yeah Tbug, you tell'em!!!


----------



## young gunna (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah Brian thanks for moving up! Im getting hungry! LOL


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe that I am headed to Semi-Pro this yr.


----------



## Big John (Dec 18, 2008)

Brian thanks for moving up! Would have hated to you all year. 

Good one T-BUG


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 18, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Ya'll just go ahead and surrender your bows to me.
> 
> It'll save you so much grief in the end.
> 
> ...




Oh!!!!! No she didn't!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 18, 2008)

Silver Mallard said:


> Oh!!!!! No she didn't!


----------



## waits (Dec 18, 2008)

unlimited for me. Best of luck to you Brian and Darren it was awsome shooting against such great people last year. Hope there are other people that move to unlimited if not I guess I'll have to find out where Young  is so I can go  Him or maybe beat up on B.A. unless they go to Semi then i can't afford the entry. Good luck where ever you decide to go Gunna and congrats. on a awsome 2007.


----------



## jersey ga boy (Dec 18, 2008)

*come in*



waits said:


> unlimited for me. Best of luck to you Brian and Darren it was awsome shooting against such great people last year. Hope there are other people that move to unlimited if not I guess I'll have to find out where Young  is so I can go  Him or maybe beat up on B.A. unless they go to Semi then i can't afford the entry. Good luck where ever you decide to go Gunna and congrats. on a awsome 2007.


i hear ya puddin

i am gonna stay i  open b 

tj i may have to get you to show me how to shoot this thang [come in]


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 19, 2008)

*Ooooooooooo*

Smack On
It's getting hot in here....
You talk the talk the talk, now you have to back it up with some kind of lame duck walk...

2008 was the year of the SMACK.... Talk was good but shooting was WACK...
2009 Its SPANKING time.... Shooting Improved SPANKA is BACK...


----------



## young gunna (Dec 19, 2008)

Now that was funny!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 19, 2008)

Ya'll don't know what is in store! I have a bunch of Secrets I been playin' with ya'll.


----------



## slideri10 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Sack Talk*

The Smack Talk thread is back, that is great
We've all been itching, couldn't hardly wait

 I see Young Gunna, BA, and Alligood are
waiting to see who the best shooter of 2009
is going to be. And my friend Waits, I can't wait
to see who will come out on top, you or me!

 And there's Taylor County in Semi-Pro, this is a 
big test but we know you can shoot with all of the best.
Good luck to all in the upcoming year, hope you all have 
great holiday's  filled with joy and cheer.

 But Young Gunna I can not go without a little smack
talk you know, you had a great 2008 man what a show!
2009 is hear we're wondering what will be, can you stay on top of open C?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 22, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Smack On
> It's getting hot in here....
> You talk the talk the talk, now you have to back it up with some kind of lame duck walk...
> 
> ...




Talk is cheap
Look real good through your peep
What's that smell?
It's a blazin trail

Blonde hair
Blowing in the wind
There's her release
Now check out that spin

Just sit back
No need to hate
Cause this girl's arrow
Shoots nothing but straight 

Dead center
That's where she's at
She's moving up past you
She ain't looking back.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 22, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Talk is cheap
> Look real good through your peep
> What's that smell?
> It's a blazin trail
> ...



OH MY!!!!! WE HAVE CREATED A MONSTER!!!!!!


----------



## Big John (Dec 22, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> OH MY!!!!! WE HAVE CREATED A MONSTER!!!!!!



I 2nd that she is on fire LOL


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 22, 2008)

Lady bug smack talkin  ...Did someone say we created a monster...


Monsters are usually ugly by nature...  
All those who think bug is an ugly monster... 
Raise you right arm eject your pointer finger and press one (1)... 
otherwise press another key... in disagreement...


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 22, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Lady bug smack talkin  ...Did someone say we created a monster...
> 
> 
> Monsters are usually ugly by nature...
> ...



You're reading too much into it!! Don't try so hard, just go back and practice your shooting, you need it!!


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 22, 2008)

slideri10 said:


> The Smack Talk thread is back, that is great
> We've all been itching, couldn't hardly wait
> 
> I see Young Gunna, BA, and Alligood are
> ...



Thanks Dude! I am bringin' what I call something that I'll let ya'll in on later..There is only 1 other that knows:

"1-L.S.A.G.!" I will have this on my shirts this yr...


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 22, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> You're reading too much into it!! Don't try so hard, just go back and practice your shooting, you need it!!


 You ain't right!!


----------



## fatboy BA (Dec 22, 2008)

I sure am glad all you boys done forgot about ol'BA, but who knows what i might do.And by the way I want to tell all you fellow guys or friends out their to HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS  and we will see you soon.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 23, 2008)

alligood729 said:


> .... go back and practice your shooting, you need it!!



Yes Sir!  Thanks for the inspiration...  Now be careful... I may be tempted to shoot "Open Trophy" CBG...  Spanka is Back.


----------



## young gunna (Dec 23, 2008)

Slider open c is so in my past buddy! U gon have to catch me in ................. this year! I can come to folkston and whoop ya on yo course since i already ran u off mine! Dmedd had to help ya to the car!LOL


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2008)

fatboy BA said:


> I sure am glad all you boys done forgot about ol'BA, but who knows what i might do.And by the way I want to tell all you fellow guys or friends out their to HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS  and we will see you soon.



Nice picture!! She surely must look like her mama!! We ain't forgot fatboy, you just been layin' low for a while!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 23, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Lady bug smack talkin  ...Did someone say we created a monster...
> 
> 
> Monsters are usually ugly by nature...
> ...


----------



## slideri10 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Young gunna*

Yes you whipped me on your course
a bad day I had  I limped to the truck
smileing I wasn't mad

Young Gunna's a great archer
his arrows fly straight and true
but 2009 is here now and I'm
coming after you

You made me look bad back in 08
but I'm on the rebound now and 
shootin GREAT!I'm gonna be a 
contender you wait an see
Young Gunnas archery skills
aint got nothin on me.

Lookin forward to seein ya it's 
been a while my friend but the 
beat down in comin you cant
win

Hope you have a Merry Christmas
filled with joy and cheer don't let
my smack talk scare ya dont show 
your FEAR

Merry Christmas Bud


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's a little story 
I got to tell
about a white boy you know so well

Started way back in history
with the heart and soul to shoot 3-d


Now, I've been shootin for awhile
I hear people come see me from a country mile

So if you want to get took
Step up to the stake while I feed ya the hook

Holla


----------



## waits (Dec 23, 2008)

3darcher said:


> Here's a little story
> I got to tell
> about a white boy you know so well
> 
> ...




You are the Man


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh no, it's started again!!! Ya'll just keep your eyes open, you know I've got one on the burner!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 23, 2008)

Roses are red 
violets are blue
I am gona whoop Alligood
that is true


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hunterrs said:


> Roses are red
> violets are blue
> I am gona whoop Alligood
> that is true



Not in shootin', or rhymin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 23, 2008)

waits said:


> You are the Man



I thank you for the kind words, Waits. 

I can tell you have a strong appreciation for a white  boy that can rap. Just call me Bubba Sparks


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 24, 2008)

3darcher said:


> I thank you for the kind words, Waits.
> 
> I can tell you have a strong appreciation for a white  boy that can rap. Just call me Bubba Sparks



You ain't got a chance either, WB Bubba!!


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 24, 2008)

Im moving Backwards. Either the Green or Orange Stake..............

I know one thing, its to dang late to be trying to ryme...... Cooking these turkeys and Hams has gotten the best of me this go around..........


----------



## Jersey Outlaw (Dec 24, 2008)

*Sticking to hunter class*

I believe I'll stick to hunter class. And by the way I've got plenty of pin nocks for the X Cutters.


----------



## fatboy BA (Dec 24, 2008)

I might have to use a couple of them things to Ken.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 25, 2008)

*Maybe this year....*

Smack this,smack that,smack talk...
Smack yo mama...
Runnin' thru hunter class
Like McCain thru Obama

Wait a minute,back up...
THAT didn't really happen
Like 3D for me last year
No arrows slappin'

Maybe at the blue stake 
I'll be hangin' out this season
Changed jobs,worked Saturdays 
Last year was the reason.

I got a PSE last year,
Mathews got the boot
dialed in, tuned up
Spent a lot of loot...

3D Archer and 12 Point Goat
RS,Alligood,BA,and Trey,
I'll see y'all out there this year
If life ain't in the way...


----------



## 14 KING (Dec 25, 2008)

All this is so cute! But I dont think any of yall(young gunna included) would go a round with me from any stake!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 25, 2008)

matthewsman said:


> Smack this,smack that,smack talk...
> Smack yo mama...
> Runnin' thru hunter class
> Like McCain thru Obama
> ...



I like it and hope you can make it out this year.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 25, 2008)

*be Careful what you ask for...*



14 KING said:


> All this is so cute! But I dont think any of yall(young gunna included) would go a round with me from any stake!



Some of our ranges(Hillsman, BlackMountain) 
may make you change your name to 5 point Queen.. Spanka


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 25, 2008)

14 KING said:


> All this is so cute! But I dont think any of yall(young gunna included) would go a round with me from any stake!



Listen up 14 King
Cuz I got something brewing

You'll take anybody from any stake
well step up to the white
and don't meditate, hesitate, or procrastinate

If you wanna get took
As I said before
I'll feed ya the hook

Yeah, Hook Line and Sinker
I'm a natural born archery plinker

You'll go from 14 King to 8 Queen on 8 Mile
standing there lookin like Gomer Pyle
Wondering what just happened
when 3-D archer gets to shootin and rappin

Peace Out


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 26, 2008)

Jan 3rd is the first tourney..
78 miles from me thats a journey
So early to bed  and early to rise
Spanka is ready to beatdown and chastise

The tool of choice is my Mathews C4
My thoughts of abandoment are no more
So off are the cobwebs, dust and rust
My allegiance is to Mathews and in God we trust

So who is the Man that want to get some.
Who is the king thats wearing my crown
Where is the loud mouth whose face I will frown
Jan 3rd thats when its going down...   Spanka


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 26, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> Jan 3rd is the first tourney..
> 78 miles from me thats a journey
> So early to bed  and early to rise
> Spanka is ready to beatdown and chastise
> ...





Never Been Said any Better............Yall better stand back when he shoots  that thing.........


----------



## young gunna (Dec 26, 2008)

14 KING said:


> All this is so cute! But I dont think any of yall(young gunna included) would go a round with me from any stake!



This guy is so funny!


----------



## young gunna (Dec 26, 2008)

Where is that 1st tourney at Jan 3rd?


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 26, 2008)

young gunna said:


> Where is that 1st tourney at Jan 3rd?


January 3rd-Banks County Archery Club


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 26, 2008)

14 KING said:


> All this is so cute! But I dont think any of yall(young gunna included) would go a round with me from any stake!



There ain't never been nobody from Stockbridge that can shoot!


----------



## 3darcher (Dec 26, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> There ain't never been nobody from Stockbridge that can shoot!



Went straight to the point didn't ya.....


----------



## poolgy (Dec 26, 2008)

All this smack! 

Just come to Claxton on the 24th and I may consider lowering the adult class to 13yrs olds.  Thats the age the SMACK gets started anyway!  But then again none of the Adults would show up!  I promise I will keep the kids in a seperate class.  Since everyone is shooting the same distance don't think for a minute that they don't compare their scores to the adults.


----------

